# Planning to breed bettas



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

I know not to take this lightly and i now it takes a lot of time and effort

I am going to list what i have read and ask for you guys to fill in any blankes for me please


For a starter, They can have HUNDEREDS of fry
You need a 10 gallon for spawning in, half filled kept at 80*, with lots of plants to provide the female cover
Couple hundred jars(always planning on having more than i would probably need just in case i do have a rather large spawn)
A way to keep the jars heated
Daily water changes on the tank that holds the fry, and 100% water changes on the jars when i get to the jarring stage
Extra tanks for growing out the fry
Conditioning the Bettas for 2 weeks before spawing (live/ frozen foods) And make sure their not in sight of each other
Homes for all the fry i do not plan on keeping or have the room to keep
Fry food:
Microworms
Walterworms
Vinegareels
BBS
Bananaworms
Infusoria
(all being cultures )

Be prepared for culling
Add dad into spawing tank first, give him a couple days before putting the female in a vase into the tank
watch for bubble nest, and female showing vertical bars
When they're ready release the female in with the male 
Keep close eye on them until they are done spawning, when male is protecting nest and wont let the female near, take the female out
male stays with the fry until they are free swimming
Have fry food preparred for them when they reach the free swimming stage
take out any uneaten food (daily water changes)


I almost forgot
And keep the condensation in the tank, Right?

So i know i am more than likely missing stuff
Care to fill me in?

Im not planning on doing this until i start my job so i will have paychecks to pay for everything i'll need
Which at this point is just jars, food, and more plants


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

actually your better prepared than me XP. also i got couple things to say. condition the pair for about 2-3 weeks. and also if this is your first time spawning, most of the fries won't survive, but some will, but if your good and know exactly what to do ... GUN IT CHIEF-err alysa!

leave them in there for about 3-5 days and see what happening. they should S- way swimming, do this wierd wiggle dance (it is funny to watch XD), and the male should display. if the male does ONLY flare and attacking it means he is not ready, sometimes it is the opposite it means she is not ready. remember do your FIRST water change like in 5 days (look careful at the water you took out for any fries XP). also you need a sponge filter. another thing about the female is that you could only see the bars if she is dark colored not light. watch out for a year old male. the male will only spawn right under 14 months, so watch out for big and flashy betta's. i had some other things but i forgot what i was gonna say XP and good luck


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> actually your better prepared than me XP. also i got couple things to say. condition the pair for about 2-3 weeks. and also if this is your first time spawning, most of the fries won't survive, but some will, but if your good and know exactly what to do ... GUN IT CHIEF-err alysa!
> 
> leave them in there for about 3-5 days and see what happening. they should S- way swimming, do this wierd wiggle dance (it is funny to watch XD), and the male should display. if the male does ONLY flare and attacking it means he is not ready, sometimes it is the opposite it means she is not ready. remember do your FIRST water change like in 5 days (look careful at the water you took out for any fries XP). also you need a sponge filter. another thing about the female is that you could only see the bars if she is dark colored not light. watch out for a year old male. the male will only spawn right under 14 months, so watch out for big and flashy betta's. i had some other things but i forgot what i was gonna say XP and good luck


 
Thabk you lol, i just dont wanna mess things up
and im planning on if i get a large amount of babies, to cull them down to a smaller size to maybe like 100 or so
And i cant wait to see the dance  ive read all about it, and see videos of spawning, but i would like to see it in real life lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yea just hope you don't have plans on that day cause you don't wanna miss any of it XP thats what happened to me lol. what betta's your gonna breed? am just curious


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> yea just hope you don't have plans on that day cause you don't wanna miss any of it XP thats what happened to me lol. what betta's your gonna breed? am just curious


 
Lol i am never busy, Dropped out of High school and got my Ged, and im just waiting to start my job, and my BF is in Job corps, so i just sit at home all day every day, so im sure i wont miss it lol
And im planning on breeding both my CT's and my HM, and im not sure about Odyssey yet
I want a baby from him that will look like him, but he old, and i dont want it to ware him to his death
And dont know yet with the females


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Bump

Um any advice? Would be great


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well lets see if I can help... there are lots of ways to breed betta lets see if I can shrink my method down slightly. So my breeding tank is a plastic tub about 15 gal wider then it is tall filled 5 inches with water. Planted very very very densely usually with java moss and some duckweed oh and a bigillion pond snails. Then I use the shock method on my pairs just because it has done me well in the past and I dont feel like changing it. After the pair goes in at night the next morning I usually have eggs and maybe some embracing. Sometimes it can take them up to 4 days to figure it out. I only remove the female if the male has started ignoring his nest and just chasing her relentlessly. I leave the female in 12 hrs after the last embrace usually. Then once the fry hatch daddy get some live food if he wishes. And depending on whether I am leaving him with the fry or not he either stays in or leaves once they become free swimming. I start adding about 5 gallons at a time over the course of the next few weeks until the fry are about 4 weeks old then they start getting water changes. I feed them just microworms and infusoria. Then crushed bloodworms when they are big enough I also introduce crushed pellets also to see if they eat those.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

goodd luckk and keep us posted, also love to see photos of the pair =D


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Creat said:


> Well lets see if I can help... there are lots of ways to breed betta lets see if I can shrink my method down slightly. So my breeding tank is a plastic tub about 15 gal wider then it is tall filled 5 inches with water. Planted very very very densely usually with java moss and some duckweed oh and a bigillion pond snails. Then I use the shock method on my pairs just because it has done me well in the past and I dont feel like changing it. After the pair goes in at night the next morning I usually have eggs and maybe some embracing. Sometimes it can take them up to 4 days to figure it out. I only remove the female if the male has started ignoring his nest and just chasing her relentlessly. I leave the female in 12 hrs after the last embrace usually. Then once the fry hatch daddy get some live food if he wishes. And depending on whether I am leaving him with the fry or not he either stays in or leaves once they become free swimming. I start adding about 5 gallons at a time over the course of the next few weeks until the fry are about 4 weeks old then they start getting water changes. I feed them just microworms and infusoria. Then crushed bloodworms when they are big enough I also introduce crushed pellets also to see if they eat those.


 

Thank you 
I saw your post about shock method, but i think i'll go the other rout being a first timer lol
Ya lots and lots and lots of plants are on the list of what is still needed, along with all the food for the babies, evdentually my petco has none of the food i would need for them(?) So im going to have to find another place to get food, but other than plants and food i still need jars, then im good to go

So until their 4 weeks od you dont do water changes?
What about cleaning the bottom of the tank?
And i was thinking about leaving dad with the fry if i have a rather large number so maybe he can decreae the number by eating the unhealthy ones





betta lover1507 said:


> goodd luckk and keep us posted, also love to see photos of the pair =D


 
Dont excatly have a pair yet, still need to get females, planning o getting CT females and HM females,
But all my boys have their own album on my page, Im thinking i might do Cola first, or Zealot (CT's are my favorite )


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

try to spawn a CT to a HM to get halfmoon crowntails:
http://http://www.google.com/imgres?q=crowntail-halfmoon+betta&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&tbm=isch&tbnid=vlHwWi46ZFMFYM:&imgrefurl=http://bettaplus.com/betta-splendens/quick-facts-of-betta-splendens.html&docid=1m3aQ3KVBf96RM&w=640&h=480&ei=SFR2TtCULdKisQKmxPmLBQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=685&vpy=139&dur=949&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=193&ty=101&page=3&tbnh=151&tbnw=178&start=31&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:31&biw=1366&bih=712
or half-suns:
http://http://www.google.com/imgres?q=half-sun+betta&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&tbm=isch&tbnid=MqeQGW__CrrG-M:&imgrefurl=http://www.mypalhs.com/forums/showthread.php%3F107043-betta-wish-list!/page2&docid=Z8vV2dqybA4FrM&w=320&h=263&ei=wFN2TvrLDKjJsQLz4aiLBQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=446&vpy=157&dur=2321&hovh=203&hovw=248&tx=138&ty=126&page=1&tbnh=162&tbnw=204&start=0&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0&biw=1366&bih=712

those look very cool to me


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

first generation, and even 2nd and 3rd generation halfsuns have very messy fins. I agree GOOD halfsuns look awesome, but it'll take you a year or two of line breeding to get to nice fins.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> try to spawn a CT to a HM to get halfmoon crowntails:
> http://http://www.google.com/imgres?q=crowntail-halfmoon+betta&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&tbm=isch&tbnid=vlHwWi46ZFMFYM:&imgrefurl=http://bettaplus.com/betta-splendens/quick-facts-of-betta-splendens.html&docid=1m3aQ3KVBf96RM&w=640&h=480&ei=SFR2TtCULdKisQKmxPmLBQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=685&vpy=139&dur=949&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=193&ty=101&page=3&tbnh=151&tbnw=178&start=31&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:31&biw=1366&bih=712
> or half-suns:
> http://http://www.google.com/imgres?q=half-sun+betta&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&tbm=isch&tbnid=MqeQGW__CrrG-M:&imgrefurl=http://www.mypalhs.com/forums/showthread.php%3F107043-betta-wish-list!/page2&docid=Z8vV2dqybA4FrM&w=320&h=263&ei=wFN2TvrLDKjJsQLz4aiLBQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=446&vpy=157&dur=2321&hovh=203&hovw=248&tx=138&ty=126&page=1&tbnh=162&tbnw=204&start=0&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0&biw=1366&bih=712
> ...


 
Your links didnt work for me, like i clicked it but i got the "internet explorer cannot display this webpage" error :/




cajunamy said:


> first generation, and even 2nd and 3rd generation halfsuns have very messy fins. I agree GOOD halfsuns look awesome, but it'll take you a year or two of line breeding to get to nice fins.


 
Only a year?
I could do it but idk what i would do with all the fry with "messy" fins, cause im pretty sure noone would want them,
I guess i would just have to see how everones fins turn out, then pick the best 2, keep them, cull the rest and breed the 2 i kept for better finnage?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I always keep after a heavy cull maybe 6 personally if you have a goal in mind you never know who wont be able to breed if something comes up or someone doenst like someone else. And you can probably rehome a few nicer looking ones around here and to maybe pet stores.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Creat said:


> I always keep after a heavy cull maybe 6 personally if you have a goal in mind you never know who wont be able to breed if something comes up or someone doenst like someone else. And you can probably rehome a few nicer looking ones around here and to maybe pet stores.


 
Ah ya that would probably be a good idea lol
I'll keep that in mind  thank you


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Cause honestly I wouldn't mind a F1 half sun pair and I think many people can feel the same way especially new breeders who want to try something cool but dont want to put the effort in


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Creat said:


> Cause honestly I wouldn't mind a F1 half sun pair and I think many people can feel the same way especially new breeders who want to try something cool but dont want to put the effort in


 
Um what does F1 stand for?
Lol 
Maybe i just will try for Half sun
I still have no idea what they look like though...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

First generation


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Creat said:


> First generation


 
Lol thats what i was thinking, but i wanted to ask just in case 
Well I do have a CT female now  and already have a HM male, so maybe once i get a bunch of live plants, lots more cups, and food for the babies i'll spawn them first
But i dont have $$ righ now to buy food or plants
......But i remember my dad saying a while back that we could order live plants offline....... Maybe I'll have to text or call him sometime soon and see if he'll still do that..... Lol


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

So the off chance that my dad calls me to have me come spend the night at his house so i can baby sit for him tomorrow, him and my step mom were also throwing out jars from their cabnits, i got about 15 jars, all but 2 have lids, its a good start 
I told him any more jars they get save them for me (alot of the stuff they order from their company are in jars, like the pasta sauce jars lol)
And on top of that i think i have 15 or so petco cups


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

good luck with your spawning and keep us posted


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> good luck with your spawning and keep us posted


 
I will 
Already know who im spawing first now


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

let me see!! i would LUVV to see them so much


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> let me see!! i would LUVV to see them so much


 

The first picture is a picture GreenTea took of him (i adopted him from GreenTea )
The second is one of my pictures of him
and the Third is of my little CT girl 
These are who i'll be spawning first


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Well im getting closer to breeding 
I just ordered
Sponge filter (for fry tank)
Air pump (for brine shrimp hatchery)
Rigid Tubing (for brine shrimp hatchery)
Brine shrimp net (a just in case i guess lol)
and then of coarse
this thing of BBS eggs
Amazon.com: San Francisco Bay Brand Eggs 6 gram Vial: Kitchen & Dining



And i think i have around 17 jars so far, and 15? betta cups im pretty sure


Really all i need, is more jars/cups, and more live plants
Already have the tank, and hopefully i can get rid of my tank of 60+ guppy fry soon so i have that tank empty for a grow out tank and i will just use that heater (weather or not the fry in there are gone or not, my room stays in the 80's and it is sitting right up aginst another tank that is kept at 80* so it does stay rather warm as is, i just have the heater in there as a just in case i guess lol)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

awww so cute pair >w< i wan tthe fries already LOL my prediction your might gonna get marbles, don't fully trust and am hoping they spawn too


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

also remember make sure the female is not very small or bigger then the male, she could be smaller but not very small


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> also remember make sure the female is not very small or bigger then the male, she could be smaller but not very small


 
As far as bodies go or bodies and finnage?
This female isnt to much smaller, now if it were the new female i just got last night i would think she might be just to small for Monet
But ya i know that sometimes you just dont have a pair, and so you have to have back up males or female, when i start conditioning ill do all my males and all my females at the same time
Never know i might want to do 2 spawns at once lol

But this female looks so eggy, of coarse her light coloring makes is pretty much impossile to see her vertical stripes

But ya i figured i would probably get mostly marbles 

I'll have to learn how to ship


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

good luck ;D but it dosen't matter about fins it is body

i wanna know about your avi, is he or she an adult? i love ball python, but mines died a month ago ='[


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> good luck ;D but it dosen't matter about fins it is body
> 
> i wanna know about your avi, is he or she an adult? i love ball python, but mines died a month ago ='[


Lol ya i was thinking fins shouldnt matter
She is not an adult yet,still a baby, i only got her 2 months ago maybe 3 i cant remember lol


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

They are going to be gorgeous. I cant wait to see how it goes. And dont worry shipping isnt hard as it seems


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Creat said:


> They are going to be gorgeous. I cant wait to see how it goes. And dont worry shipping isnt hard as it seems


 
Haha i hope it isnt lol
I waiting on my sponge filter to come in the mail :X their taking forever, i orderd a week ago (last friday) and got 3/5 of the things i order last monday and noting else has come since
Irrating me lol


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I know how that goes I have spawned a lot without a sponge filter and I just waited till my local fish store got them in. I hate the mail sometimes.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Creat said:


> I know how that goes I have spawned a lot without a sponge filter and I just waited till my local fish store got them in. I hate the mail sometimes.


 
Lol petco doesnt carry them from what i can see, and ya i know i could if i really wanted to, i could spawn them now cause i dont even need the filter yet, but im busy during the weekends right now and my 20 gallon still needs to be emptied for a grow out tank lol


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol yeah I know how that goes dont want to rush you  yeah I found one at a tiny pet store like 30 min away gah I dont know why more stores dont carry them


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Creat said:


> Lol yeah I know how that goes dont want to rush you  yeah I found one at a tiny pet store like 30 min away gah I dont know why more stores dont carry them


 Lol i know that there is a store about 30-40 miles away that has them come to think of it lol, Their an ALL fish store, like they've got so many tanks up and running and such, i love it lol. But 30-40 miles it a bit of a walk lol, 5 miles i wouldnt mind walking cause i do that often anyway lol, but im a drive or a bus away from all the petstores


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow its amazing how much his color is changed! He looks great.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Wow its amazing how much his color is changed! He looks great.


 
Haha i know its pretty fun to look at your picture of him then what he looks like now
His body is like a tourquise (i know i spelt that wrong ) 
I love it lol


----------



## PandaBetta (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for this post I am planing on breeding bettas soon so I will use this info as a starting point


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

PandaBetta said:


> Thank you for this post I am planing on breeding bettas soon so I will use this info as a starting point


Theres lots of people with lots of info on here 
Take a look around, and welcome to TFK

Do LOTS of research, really not easy, its a challenge, but from what i read from others spawn logs, its rewarding 
Good luck


----------

